

Show HN: Rustic Citrus - fatty0011
http://www.rusticcitrus.com

======
6ren
I always get messed up with these types of UIs. They look so intuitive, but
when I try to click-and-drag, it doesn't work, and I can't figure out why.

I finally realise you just click - which is a quicker and less tiring
mechanism, but it's not obvious, and there's no indication that that's what
you're supposed to do.

I guess one solution is to make click-and-drag work, but pop up a hint...
though that seems ugly and heavy-handed. Or, even a big word "CLICK!",
pointing at the oranges. I know! Make it work instantly, from the "click" in
click-and-drag. Then, you'll quickly notice you don't need to drag. And even
if you don't, at least you can still play.

BTW: how many people here know the words _awn_ , _naan_ and _alb_?

~~~
fatty0011
I'm planning on adding click and drag in a future release. The best input
method is to just type the words though! You'd only realize you can do that if
you read the help (which I realize no one really does). I'll think about how I
can make it more obvious for players. Thanks for the feedback and for playing!

~~~
ebbv
You should just flat out tell people to type the words, prominently. I tried
it because I figured it would be the best way, but a prominent hint at the
start would be the best way to do it.

Every game should feature a "How to play" thing right off the bat.

------
Tichy
I must admit that I find it a bit depressing that creating the web site for
the game looks like a more complicated job than the game itself.

~~~
fatty0011
I'll take that as a compliment :) I actually was able to throw the site
together in about a week. The full game on Windows 8 has more features like
saved games, high scores, and Windows 8 functionality (start screen tile,
charms integrations, etc). The online version is just a slimmed-down version
of the game. Plus, I've got a lot of new features like achievements and
multiplayer mode in the works.

~~~
madoublet
Is the game built in WinJS? Do you re-use the same code for both the game and
the site?

~~~
fatty0011
Yes, the Windows 8 game is built using WinJS. However - and unfortunately -
WinJS doesn't work on the web since it tries to call WinRT APIs which it
doesn't have permission to use. Microsoft doesn't provide a subset of WinJS
which works on the web so I essentially had to rip out all the WinJS code to
make it work on my site. That meant I lost things like saved games and high
scores since I used WinJS data binding to implement them. I also couldn't
integrate with the Windows 8 charms from the web so I had to get rid of that
stuff as well. But other than the UI and page navigation, the rest of the code
is exactly the same on the app and the web.

I'm working on removing WinJS from the Windows 8 app since I only use it in a
couple places where I can roll my own solution. If I accomplish that, I should
be able to simply copy the same files onto my server and have it work on every
browser. That would be pretty cool!

~~~
madoublet
Very cool. I built a simple Windows 8 app, but rolled most of my own JS
solutions b/c of a lot of the same reasons you had.

------
jstanley
I love anagrams, but I find it incredibly tedious trying to find every single
3-letter pseudoword that the game wants.

Most of them aren't words, and I'd be much happier with a timed "find the
anagram and move on" game.

Also, if I were able to type instead of clicking, it would be a lot easier.

Good work, though!

EDIT:

And "piing" ??? that's never a word!

EDIT2:

And on the subject of anagrams, I made
[http://jes.xxx/anagram/](http://jes.xxx/anagram/) to assist in finding
anagrams of longish phrases (unfortunately still too slow on anything over
about 20 letters and therefore I haven't quite finished or polished it).

------
dsr_
"weyr" is so a word, as most SF fen of the last half-century can tell you.

------
conroy
I used to play a similar game called TextTwist:
[http://zone.msn.com/en/texttwist/](http://zone.msn.com/en/texttwist/). Very
fun and addicting

------
foxp2
Nice work. Looks great and is very fun.

I also get the item overlap issues others have pointed out. You might consider
just listing the number of words of each length rather than having them all
blocked out (i.e. have "10x" in front of 3 blocks instead of having 10
separate rows).

And for increased difficulty, try not listing the discovered words
alphabetically. I would not have gotten "ergs" without the alphabetical
listing in the round that I played.

Again, nice job!

~~~
fatty0011
Thanks for the feedback! If your issue is that the word list is getting cut
off, try scrolling in it. I'm planning on adding a "blurred edge" to the right
side of the word list to make it more obvious that there is more content
there. Also, I like your idea for increasing the difficulty. A "blind mode"
like you suggested would be fun!

------
dreen
I really like it but the dictionary is weird, this is esp visible in names,
eg. Dean was allowed, but Dan wasn't. And before you say Dean has more than
one meaning - so does Dan.

~~~
koopajah
Wordredeference does not seem to know "dan" as an english word
([http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/dan](http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/dan))
while dean exists
([http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/dean](http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/dean)).
What would Dan be english ?

~~~
dreen
I ment the black belt but turns out its also a minecart

[http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/dan#English](http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/dan#English)

------
themckman
The game is certainly addictive. My mom likes to play games like these and I
can remember watching her play for many hours while younger.

As an aside, however, the more I see the "scrolling leads to animation" design
as a, sort of, product tour, the more it annoys me. I hope that trend goes
away

------
muxxa
UI problem when you run out of time as you are just about to press the
'Submit' button, the 'exit' button (or whatever it was) pops up and then you
never find out what the 5-letter words were.

------
sl956
Web version unusable on a 7" android tablet (1280x800): the left side of the
gaming area is out of the screen, neither scrolling nor resizing seem allowed.
Same problem in landscape and portrait mode.

~~~
fatty0011
This is unfortunately a known issue. The web version isn't responsive which
makes it unplayable on small screens. A fix for this is coming soon though!

------
sequoia
Cool game! I hope you release for iOS, I'll buy.

Maybe an option to allow or disallow plurals/conjugation. i.e. if I have bake,
bask, ask, don't make me enter bakes basks asks.

~~~
fatty0011
I'm planning on making both an iOS and an Android version. If you want to be
notified when that happens, I'm collecting email addresses on the home page
(scroll down towards the bottom). Thanks for playing!

------
uptown
Looks fun. Couple dictionary issues, but those can be fixed. Anybody know of
the best free dictionaries for word-games?

------
michaelmior
I like it so far (playing online) but the round score and time is not visible
for me (hidden behind the letter platform)

~~~
fatty0011
The game board layout can get a bit messed up on smaller screens. Try
maximizing the window and refreshing. I'm working on making the website as
responsive as the actual Windows 8 app.

~~~
michaelmior
This is on my 15.6" laptop. I did start with my window already maximized.

~~~
michaelmior
Chrome 28.0.1500.95 on Linux. Actually, I did reload (same size window) and it
is mostly visible now. Could definitely still use some more space though. In
any case, it's a minor complaint. The game is still fun! :)

~~~
fatty0011
Great, thanks for playing and I'm glad you like it!

------
adwf
Good game. Reminds me I need to finish "The Fool and his Money"

------
ckelly
Quite addictive. Fun game.

